# Starcraft II CD Installation Problem



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello,
I'm on vacation and brought SC2 with me in disk form. It works and runs fine on my home computer, in which I used the same CD to install it with. However, I am trying to install it on a different computer using the same disk, and it isn't working. The installation stops at 51%. I tried it on two other computers and the same problem happens. Both computers are up to date in system specs and have plenty of space to install. Looking around on the internet, it seemed as if running as administrator was a hotfix, but it didn't work in my case. Has this problem happened to anyone else and have found a workaround? My game is registered on Battle.net and I can download it if I want to, but internet where I am right now is very slow and expensive, that is why I brought the CD with me. I'm kind of stumped as to what could be wrong. The disk drives couldn't have gone bad on 3 different computers for it to stop at 51% and the CD itself doesn't have any scratches. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.
Thanks much!
Carpetfizz


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

If you haven't tried it yet then you could try to copy everything on your cd to your harddrive and try to run the installation from there. 

From battle.net forum:



> 1. Make sure that hidden files are being shown for your system or not all required files may copy.
> 
> - Windows 2000/XP - double click on your "My Computer" icon, then from the toolbar at the top select 'Tools' then 'Folder options'. Next click the 'View' tab, scroll down the list and look for the option 'Hidden files and folders' make sure this is set to 'Show hidden files and folders'.
> 
> ...


Don't know if it will work but its worth a try.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, I had tried this already and did in fact receive an error, I guess the disk is gone then. Thanks anyway!


----------

